# Phimosis/Tight Foreskin



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know if it is phimosis, I don't really like saying these kinds of things without a doctor's diagnosis. What I do know is that I can't pull my foreskin back. Like...at all. I can just about start to pull it back before the pain kicks in, and a lot of force is required beforehand. I didn't even know it came that easy to most guys until recently. I'm afraid of any kind of intercourse, because I assume it'll hurt like hell. I'm still a virgin, so I'm not sure if this would affect any sexual activity. I remember being able to do it as a child, so I don't know what's happened in recent years. I'm wondering if I'm not using a proper pulling technique. I've heard good and bad things about stretching exercises and anything involving surgery scares the hell out of me. I've heard that phimosis tends to involve infections, which I've never had. 

My main fear is having my first sexual experience, only to back out because of discomfort. I've been making a lot of progress in terms of confidence and felt ready for a relationship, but reading about this just makes me feel even worse now. I'm considering going to see a doctor but I live with my parents and I don't know how to explain it if I come home with a prescription or something. That and..you know...dropping my pants for someone scares me too. Has anyone had a similar problem to this? Any help or support would be appreciated.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I wasn't able to retract the foreskin without any pain until my mid to late 20s. Didn't start to have sex until 25 and yes it was painful but not so painful that sex wasn't enjoyable. To this date, there is still some pain touching the head. I'm not sure if that's related to my not being able to retract the foreskin for so many years.


----------



## abuser (Nov 2, 2013)

Based on my experience with a tight prepuce, I would strongly recommend circumcision. Everything else was a waste of time for me. Ah just thinking of the infections I had to fight, which followed the surgical interventions for loosening it... yup.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's probably worth giving the stretching exercises a go, they can definitely help in some cases. I've read it can help if you try it while you're in the bath. It might not work if your foreskins very tight though, and while it might be a bit embarrassing I think going to see a doctor would be your best bet in that case.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Right, bumping this thread instead of making another one. 

I got diagnosed with phimosis yesterday and the nurse recommended circumcision. To which I bailed out of the building Looney Tunes style. I've been reading about the procedure and it doesn't seem that bad now that I've properly read. My biggest problem is that I can't urinate properly. It stay inside the foreskin and...well...it stinks. Bad. I've heard that circumcision reduces sensation but right now the only sensations in tugging on my penis is pain, more pain and "Oh God what is that smell?!". It's not like I'm getting much anyway, as the nurse did say to me that it's pretty unlikely that I can comfortably have sex due to the severity of my condition; I can only uncover a little pinhole of the head. 

So um...anybody else out there in a similar dilemma? Any phimosis bros fighting the good fight? I think it's funded in my country for medical purposes. I'm going for a second opinion because I didn't really give the last guy a chance to explain himself. I think there are creams but they seem like a temporary fix rather than a permanent solution.


----------



## shift123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Read some of the anti-circumcision forums before you agree to the procedure.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

@Rixy - A guy I work with had it done recently because of Phimosis. He said it was the least-worst of the two options: Stay with it how it was, or get circumcised.

It sounds like you might be in the same position.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm able to fully retract the skin but there is pain on the head of my penis whenever it's touched. I wasn't able to fully retract the skin until my mid 20s. I wish my parents had me circumcised.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

shift123 said:


> Read some of the anti-circumcision forums before you agree to the procedure.


I have come across them but they just seem to be against circumcision in general.

See, I agree that circumcising infants for no real medical reason is wrong (PLEASE let's not go too far into that argument) but when you can't urinate properly (leading to rashes on legs) or even masturbate in the conventional method, let alone even have sex, I'm struggling to see the brighter side of having my foreskin. Both my doctor and my nurse at my GP denounced stretching exercises and steroid creams. I did try stretching but it just caused pain afterwards. Yes, stretching a part of the body does cause pain, who knew? I'm aware of the pain of circumcision but at least it's a permanent fixture. I'm kind of inclined to side with my health care professionals, maybe it's because some day I want to be one of them.

As for the whole "dulls the sensation" argument, I get that it's true but at the moment it's either no sex at all or less awesome sex. Thanks for your advice though, buddy. 



TicklemeRingo said:


> @Rixy - A guy I work with had it done recently because of Phimosis. He said it was the least-worst of the two options: Stay with it how it was, or get circumcised.
> 
> It sounds like you might be in the same position.


Yeah, I'm starting to see that. I think that circumcision isn't the ideal option, it's just the least crappy one. Perhaps I just want everything to be perfect but that's just unrealistic.

If you don't mind me asking, did he just kind of come out with it? Like, "Oh yeah, you know. Circumcision in the morning, no biggie". :b



nubly said:


> I'm able to fully retract the skin but there is pain on the head of my penis whenever it's touched. I wasn't able to fully retract the skin until my mid 20s. I wish my parents had me circumcised.


Sorry to hear that. Have you ever thought of going for a procedure?

Anywho, I think I'm going to get my doctor to refer me to a surgeon. Whoop di doooooooo.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Rixy said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did he just kind of come out with it? Like, "Oh yeah, you know. Circumcision in the morning, no biggie". :b


 Not sure. I haven't quite plucked up the nerve to ask him :b Even without 
SA, I would find it difficult to just say _"Hey how's your d***?"_

I gather from others though, he is happier now. I hear it was an operation under general aesthetic.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Not sure. I haven't quite plucked up the nerve to ask him :b Even without
> SA, I would find it difficult to just say _"Hey how's your d***?"_
> 
> I gather from others though, he is happier now. I hear it was an operation under general aesthetic.


That's good to hear. I have no idea how I'd explain to my boss why I need a few days off. :um


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Rixy said:


> That's good to hear. I have no idea how I'd explain to my boss why I need a few days off. :um


I suppose you could just get a doctor's note confirming you will need the time off, and if your boss asks what it is just say it's private. They don't have any right to know.

If you do go through with it, there are two or three guys in the 18+ forum here who really need a bit of a push to go and see the doctor about it, so maybe posting about it afterwards would encourage them.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

It doesn't matter with a condom. Without it will probably hurt like hell. It is easily fixable though. Just go to a doctor.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Imbored21 said:


> It doesn't matter with a condom. Without it will probably hurt like hell. It is easily fixable though. Just go to a doctor.


I did. He said either I leave it like it is or get circumcised. Lucky me. :no


----------



## shift123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rixy said:


> I'm struggling to see the brighter side of having my foreskin. Both my doctor and my nurse at my GP denounced stretching exercises and steroid creams. I did try stretching but it just caused pain afterwards. Yes, stretching a part of the body does cause pain, who knew? I'm aware of the pain of circumcision but at least it's a permanent fixture. I'm kind of inclined to side with my health care professionals, maybe it's because some day I want to be one of them.


Something needs to be done -all I'm saying is don't take this binary approach doctors seem to be pushing on you. And what do you mean they denounced stretching and creams: did they actually say don't do it, get circumscized instead? Because if that's the case, I know I wouldn't want to see that doctor again.

My problem was not that much with phimosis, but more with a short frenulum, and I seriously considered having it cut. A couple of years after talking to the doctors (who luckily didn't take my insurance), I'm thankful I dodged the bullet.

Behind the short frenulum issue there was a major misalignment in my entire body, which I have been diligently trying to fix (with good results). Doctors will tell you what they learned, and what _they_ can do for you. Whether there are any other ways to go about it, that's totally irrelevant from their perspective.

So all I'm saying to you is don't be fooled by the smiles and air of authority. The doctor is going through the motions, and if when all it's said and done you end up with a limp dick or any other issues related to the surgery, as long as he followed standard procedure he's clean and you're left to deal with it.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I've got this problem too. I've actually got an appointment at the doctors tomorrow for something else and I don't know whether I should bring this up or not.

I think my foreskin is really tight to the point there will be one option and that option is circumcision but Im frightened to death of how painful it might be. I doubt creams would help, it might heal it temporarily. Its so annoying not being able to roll my foreskin back. It will be embarassing people knowing I have to be circumcised though.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> I've got this problem too. I've actually got an appointment at the doctors tomorrow for something else and I don't know whether I should bring this up or not.
> 
> I think my foreskin is really tight to the point there will be one option and that option is circumcision but Im frightened to death of how painful it might be. I doubt creams would help, it might heal it temporarily. Its so annoying not being able to roll my foreskin back. It will be embarassing people knowing I have to be circumcised though.


Definitely bring it up. If you're OK with it, let me know how it goes? I've seen both a doctor and a nurse, both of which said a circumcision may be the only option. They weren't pushing it on me but it was basically "Leave it like it is or get cut". Again, if you don't mind me asking, is it impossible to retract both flaccid and erect for you? I can't do it either way and can only get it to a millimeter width, it's horrible.

Also, they might ask you to drop your pants :b

I've heard stories of creams temporarily fixing the problem, only for it to come back and tear during sex. For every negative story (like shift gives) there's always a positive one. It's so confusing. I've asked to be referred to a urologist but I might back out last minute. I've got plenty of time on the waiting list I guess. If you're wondering about circumcision, these blogs are pretty reassuring (NSFW...obviously):

http://circumcisiondiaryphimosis.blogspot.co.uk/

https://circumcisiondiary.wordpress.com/


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Rixy said:


> Definitely bring it up. If you're OK with it, let me know how it goes? I've seen both a doctor and a nurse, both of which said a circumcision may be the only option. They weren't pushing it on me but it was basically "Leave it like it is or get cut". Again, if you don't mind me asking, is it impossible to retract both flaccid and erect for you? I can't do it either way and can only get it to a millimeter width, it's horrible.
> 
> Also, they might ask you to drop your pants :b
> 
> ...


its easier to pull back a bit when flaccid but erect no chance, its just not happening. on the nhs website is says circumcision is a last resort as other treatments are preffered first so why did your doctor basically say "yeah son your gonna need the chop"

it is supposed to make it less enjoyable in sex though, apparently after having it done it just gets rid of all feeling in the penis which is kinda ****.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> on the nhs website is says circumcision is a last resort as other treatments are preffered first so why did your doctor basically say "yeah son your gonna need the chop"


No idea, I got this reaction twice. It's why I went for a second opinion in the first place. The thing is, they pay for it, so it's not like they want my money or anything.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Rixy said:


> No idea, I got this reaction twice. It's why I went for a second opinion in the first place. The thing is, they pay for it, so it's not like they want my money or anything.


where did you go for a second opinion?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Nurse for the first opinion. Doctor for the second. Both were with the NHS, I'm not really sure where else to turn to. If I tried the alternative methods and they didn't work I'd be more comfortable with the circumcision but I'm not getting many options here.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Rixy said:


> Nurse for the first opinion. Doctor for the second. Both were with the NHS, I'm not really sure where else to turn to. If I tried the alternative methods and they didn't work I'd be more comfortable with the circumcision but I'm not getting many options here.


Did you have to go through your doctor first to get to see a nurse?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> Did you have to go through your doctor first to get to see a nurse?


No. The nurse was only available when I first booked the appointment so I thought it was better than nothing. Afterwards I specifically asked for a doctor. I thought maybe the doctor would give me more options but...eh...no.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Rixy said:


> No. The nurse was only available when I first booked the appointment so I thought it was better than nothing. Afterwards I specifically asked for a doctor. I thought maybe the doctor would give me more options but...eh...no.


Man thats ****

Im not saying you didn't explain yourself to the doc but next time try going into detail, tell him its causing you discomfort and something needs to be done. I almost brought it up to my doctor today but I chickened out but I really do plan on getting something done about this. I want to have sex but it would be really painful having phimosis.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> Man thats ****
> 
> Im not saying you didn't explain yourself to the doc but next time try going into detail, tell him its causing you discomfort and something needs to be done.


I told him about the pain, how I can't have a relationship or urinate properly. He even had to go hands on :b Again, he felt circ was the only method that would solve the issue. I may try and get into contact with someone else. But I really can't imagine it being worse than it is now. Urine stays in my foreskin, even after minutes of cleaning or trying to squeeze it out. It eventually runs down my leg and can cause rashes and irritation. As for the sensitivity thing, I don't get any sensitivity out of my head because I can't expose it whatsoever. I really don't know that sensation.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I told him about the pain, how I can't have a relationship or urinate properly. He even had to go hands on :b Again, he felt circ was the only method that would solve the issue. I may try and get into contact with someone else. But I really can't imagine it being worse than it is now. Urine stays in my foreskin, even after minutes of cleaning or trying to squeeze it out. It eventually runs down my leg and can cause rashes and irritation. As for the sensitivity thing, I don't get any sensitivity out of my head because I can't expose it whatsoever. I really don't know that sensation.


I dont really have that trouble with it running down my leg but I do have to kind of shake off at the end so theres no piss in there. A lot of uncircumcised guys have this problem I think, its just part and parcel of having a foreskin I think.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Rixy. My son had to be circumcised when he was about 12 because of phimosis. Creams and stretching did nothing other than cause extreme discomfort. The operation was performed under general anaesthetic. Everyone is different I guess, but when my son was told he would only need a 'couple of days' off school that was wildly out. He spent an entire week sitting in an armchair, legs wide open, naked from the waist down because the slightest touch of anything was painful! He certainly wasn't able to bear clothes against his skin. Just something to bear in mind when you're taking time off work. As for how things have been for him since the op I have no idea(he's in his 30s now), but he's certainly never hinted that he regrets being 'done'. Good luck with whichever course you take.

edit to add: Just remembered that things weren't so good on the day of the op. He was expected to go home very soon after coming round from the anaesthetic(as soon as he had shown he could pee okay). He could hardly walk because he was so uncomfortable and the staff were really unhelpful when I asked if I could borrow a wheelchair to get him out to the car. Again, this was just his experience but forewarned is forearmed, ay?!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Penis update. Hazar!

I talked with my doctor some more and we ran through some questions to see how bad my phimosis is. Am I able to get erect and stay erect? Yes. Do these erections cause pain? No. Have I ever had an infection? No. (I've had a rash but it went away, and I've also been reassured by another professional that there's no sign of infection). Can I masturbate properly? Pretty much. I can do it without pulling the skin back. A little bit of lubrication and care helps a bunch.

He said that chances are this isn't really calling out for surgery. And this isn't the worst case. I haven't had sex yet, so I can't actually confirm if it's painful for me to have it. I was just freaking out earlier. I've read of people who live with phimosis and have satisfying sex lives. If it does cause pain during sex, he told me to come back and seek help. He knows that I'm afraid to pursue a relationship due to this condition. He pretty much suggested just to go for it anyway and if problems occur then there's always help available. He just doesn't want me to go through an irreversible procedure and losing sensation over a case that doesn't seem to be that bad. 

A lot of this is anxiety influenced, as I'm afraid of having to stop sex halfway through due to pain and looking like an idiot. Top that with being an awkward virgin and um...yeah. 

I'll admit to overreacting in this thread. I guess I'll just take my chances and see what happens. Perhaps I'll find a nice girl that will be understanding :um He also said that circ isn't the only option and a steroid cream is actually available if needed. (Despite getting the opposite information earlier. Perhaps he researched it more? I don't know.)

So for now I guess Rixy Jr. is going to go uncut. Sadly I'm going to still be pretty insecure about girls and sex and stuff due to this but I guess I'll have to work on it.


----------

